# Notebookbildschirm defekt (Streifenbildung) Was kann ich tun? bilder sind dabei!



## MisterX0511 (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

habe ein HP Notebook hier und da ist leider der Bildschirm defekt, es bilden sich nur streifen, Bild ist aber erkennbar. Das im Hintergrud ist Windows vista gelch am anfang und die streifen treten gleich beim anmachen auf.

Habe auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht


----------



## riedochs (14. Januar 2010)

Teste das NB mal an einem externen Monitor. Kann der Bildschirm sein, kann aber auch die Grafikkarte sein.


----------



## anselm (14. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Teste das NB mal an einem externen Monitor. Kann der Bildschirm sein, kann aber auch die Grafikkarte sein.



Jo, solche Streifen treten auch oft bei einer kaputten Grafikkarte auf.


----------



## emperator (14. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Teste das NB mal an einem externen Monitor. Kann der Bildschirm sein, kann aber auch die Grafikkarte sein.



Und mit viel Glück ist, es nur das Displaykabel, da gibt auch so interessante Muster, wenn es eingerissen ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Januar 2010)

Diese Streifen deuten zu 70% auf eine Defekte GPU hin. Wenn du noch Garrantie hast dann sei froh denn bei den meisten books ist die GPU verlötet was somit das Ende währe den eine Reperatur würde teuerer kommen als ein neues Gerät.


----------



## 1821984 (14. Januar 2010)

hatte ich auch, zwar nicht so schlimm aber die gleichen merkmale. irgendwann ging er nicht mehr an mit dem Treiber. Mit Standart-VGA-Treiber liefs aber natürlich keine leistung (Auflösung usw.) Also einschicken und machen lassen wenn Garantie drauf ist. Sonst leider ein Fall für die Tonne.


----------

